# 1099-K Tax Basics



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

There is a lot of talk lately about the issuance or non-issuance of a 1099-K. There are 15 types of 1099's, 1099-K is the newest and least understood. Interestingly, 1099-K's only have to be issued by third parties if the payee had 200 transactions *and *paid out $20,000 or more to the payee over a year. 
Here's an informative article that explains 1099-K's well:
https://payable.com/taxes/1099-k-tax-basics


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> There is a lot of talk lately about the issuance or non-issuance of a 1099-K. There are 15 types of 1099's, 1099-K is the newest and least understood. Interestingly, 1099-K's only have to be issued by third parties if the payee had 200 transactions *and *paid out $20,000 or more to the payee over a year.
> Here's an informative article that explains 1099-K's well:
> https://payable.com/taxes/1099-k-tax-basics


Wrong social on mine. What's up with that? Is Uber protecting my identity?


----------



## filldebasket (Dec 15, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> There is a lot of talk lately about the issuance or non-issuance of a 1099-K. There are 15 types of 1099's, 1099-K is the newest and least understood. Interestingly, 1099-K's only have to be issued by third parties if the payee had 200 transactions *and *paid out $20,000 or more to the payee over a year.
> Here's an informative article that explains 1099-K's well:
> https://payable.com/taxes/1099-k-tax-basics


Thanks that was helpful. I guess the question I still have is, will Uber provide any tax documentation? I have the 2017 summary that contains all the necessary information but do I need some official tax documentation from Uber in order to file my return? Again, thanks for the guidance.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

filldebasket said:


> Thanks that was helpful. I guess the question I still have is, will Uber provide any tax documentation? I have the 2017 summary that contains all the necessary information but do I need some official tax documentation from Uber in order to file my return? Again, thanks for the guidance.


No you don't need any documentation from Uber to file your taxes. You should use your own records.


----------

